

Shorter code is inconsiderate – And it’s a waste of time - klausjensen
https://medium.com/on-coding/shorter-code-is-inconsiderate-41cce917b51b

======
informatimago
No, shorter code is better, because bug number is proportional to the number
of lines, therefore it contains less bugs.

Also, shorter code is better and more considerate, because it uses higher
abstractions, and is therefore easier to read and to understand.

Also, more abstract code offers the opportunity for better optimization, since
it gives more information to the compiler about what is done, and leaves more
leeway as to how to optimize and generate the code.

